# Now I am MAD



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

I can not believe my SW.  The SW we have now is our 3rd since Apr 07, we have been on her books, so to speak, since Jan/Feb 08 and today during a visit where she wanted to update our profile she admitted that she has not read our Form F.  How on earth is she meant to know which child(ren) to put us forward for if she knows nothing about us. 

Then she says that she is on holiday all of Oct. 

I so wish I had her job.

Is anybody else having the same sort of problems?

ShazJohn


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG  
i think probably a little word in the managers ear is needed   or a rocket   

seriously hun i would probably have a little moan to manager just to say this needs reading in the next week or so  

ritz


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

hiya hun

this is just not acceptable, I agree with Ritzi....a word in a manager's ear is called for



Anabelle
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I thank my lucky stars that we had such good SWs when we were approved and we've got our 2 wonderful children because of their hard work so when I read posts like this I just want to go round and have a strong word in their ear for you.

You have every right to be mad & i would have a word with whoever is in charge!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ShazJohn

I am so miffed for you hun as this person is giving the LA a bad name (i am biased however our SW is FAB! )

If i was you i would give EB a ring 1st and if no joy with her then ring and speak to DH (no not john!).

i have everything crossed that things are sorted soon hun

Massive hugs

Mez
xxx

PS will reply to your pm tomorrow once the munchkins are in bed!

xxx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

ShazJohn, you poor loves.  I have a sneaking suspicion our s/w had only "sped read" our Form F when she first came out to see us, but gave her the benefit of the doubt that she hadn't had much time to read it properly.  So hope she has read it now! 
Can't believe your s/w been with you a good few months and has openly admitted to it!!!!!
No wonder you're  
Big hugs to you  
Love emsina x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh hun that's just awful, as if you're not stressed enough. Go get serious with someone above them!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi ShazJohn, unfortunately I am not one bit surprised by your sw's statement - par for the course as far as our adoption journey


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just to give an opinion from another side of the fence .. if it is anything like our LA they are extremely short staffed and when other social workers are on holiday/sickthey have to cover for them and yet no time is catered for this in their job lists .. it is not a job many people would want to do once seeing how pressurised they are I always thought it would be a lovely job to do and it probably is in a way but very stressful just down to lack of money that LA's have as the Government give them less and less yet most towns/cities are getting bigger and bigger but the money from the Government doesn't go up to match .. and there is a huge increase in costs with so many people from other countries living here ..it costs us a fortune just in translating costs yet again there is no extra money in the budget for this .. so jobs are being cut to cut costs which just piles on more pressure on social workers and so it is no wonder they end up going off sick with stress .. its far from ideal situation .. so I know it is extremely frustrating as you want everything sorted out asap but bear a thought for your social worker as they get a lot of grief/abuse and are under a huge amount of pressure they would love to have all the time in the world to read your forms and get to know your inside out ..but they can only do what is physically possible; I know social workers that stay at work til 9/10pm at night as they hate not offering a good service ..but how long would you be able to do that for without getting ill .. its why I get so cross when I see these MP's having £150 a head dinners etc and all their costs for frivilous things just paid for by us ..when there are services in all of your areas that are desperate for money to save cutting vital services such as respite care etc .. it is quite immoral  

Anyway rant over   and Good Luck with getting things sorted out quickly I really hope it does   cos I know how much our dreams mean to us  

Cat x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for you advice,  DH said I should speak to SW before going high so I have emailed her to ask her about the Form F.  She says that she has read it but just not when she was trying to update our profile.  Do I believe her when she also said that whilst reading our profile to update it she noticed that first SW has commented on the fact we have a large garden. 

She is also putting a flyer together for us but that was us asking for it, not something she put forward.  Guess SWs are just there to shuffle paperwork (When they feel like it) and the running round is done by us.  

I seriously though most of you were exaggerating when saying how bad your SWs were, now I know that we are just very naive.

ShazJohn x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

My sympathies Shazjohn  

Hello 'wouldloveababycat'   .  I understand where you are coming from  regarding going easy on SW's as they have a heavy workload etc etc and I think we all appreciate that.

However, the whole point of the home study is to find out what sort of child/children you would be best suited to parent and this information is contained in the Form F.  If SW's don't read it thoroughly (for whatever reason) it is putting children at risk of being placed with the wrong families surely?  

It worries me ....  

Dame Edna


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Dame Edna ..It certainly isn't ideal ..and in an ideal world there wouldn't be cuts in any of social service areas but unfortunately there are and they have to do the best job they can .. it makes me very cross .. but better not get on my soap box again eh ! 

Hope you all manage to get them sorted out .. quickly and thoroughly 
Big Hugs

Cat x


----------

